# Supper Simple baked whole Redfin



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

Supper Simple baked whole Redfin (English Perch), European Perch

Feeds 2 Adults (light meal suitable for Lunch) With a 34cm Redfin 
38cm Would be a better evening Meal.

Ingredents
1 redfin (34cm about 800gm when cleaned)
1 Heaped Tea spoon Rock salt
1 table spoon - Olive oil
1 table spoon - Lemon Juice (I use Lemon juice in a bottle)
1 Complete Cesar salad from Super Market

1.	Catch Redfin
2.	To clean fish, remove the guts and gills, (this will remove all Blood rich body parts, remove blood from spinal area. (do not scale) 
3.	In a oven dish suitable for the Table (note you serve the fish direct from the pan, like carving the Xmas turkey)
4.	Stand fish Belly side down. (Both side exposed in the oven)
5.	Pour Olive oil over fish (just for decoration, gives brown baked look to the fish)
6.	Pour a enough oil to just smear the oven tray 
7.	Splash Lemon juice over fish and oven tray
8.	Sprinkle Rock salt over fish and oven tray. (I piece of salt per 2.5cm2
9.	Cook in 180c Oven 40 Minutes.

At the table run knife down the back of the fish each side of the back fin. Only deep enough to lossen the skin. Using tongs the skin should come away in a big sheet showing the white flesh of the fish.

Serve the fish using tongs on to the plates directly. Scoop up pan juices and pour over the plated fish.

YUM.

This gets a Ã¢â‚¬Å"Get out there and get me another oneÃ¢â‚¬


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeov8HoAABXfgAASYOWAEDQFlIA/79+gIAB1ESbU9TQNAMgANPUaCKeKbRqE2iaYJtCMJp6CAOAgG+dMOKIZxYe6EpM3/B6Oo1CyZVg2saxtO6FXHCgoySGrCqYoB87NPMAvWLVobghzhMC+IK3wncBSxIH/0r1awpnW+eioQnrFlgpIj4tlA3Ydi7kinChIdRf4PQA=


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

Well I dont think so!!!

It's bloody eyes are glowing, that confirms it for me, do not eat fish out of local lakes as they have glowing bits as I always suspected :lol: :lol:

Might try the recipe with a nice snapper or bream tho.

:wink:


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

I tested it yesterday and it was very nice, SWMBO agreed also.
Highly recommended.
Cheers Mike


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks Mike.
Good to hear you gave it a go.

I know my next 38cm reddie will also be done this way.

Adrian.


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

I forgot to mention that Brenda SWMBO, Asked when I am going out next and didn't flinch when I showed her the lures I bought after work tonight


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

I have to ask...
SWMBO?

Adrian


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

SWMBO - *She Who Must Be Obeyed*


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

looks really nice i will have to head to the lake this week end and catch myself some redfin. nice a simple too and a bonus you don't have to scale it.


----------

